# Trimble EZ-Guide Two Fifty



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi All, I'm thinking of purchasing a lightbar system, in particular the Trimble EZ-Guide 250. Has any of you any experience with these, good or bad? Or any other recommendations? I was also looking at the Topcon System 110, but it is an extra $1000.
Thanks in advance.

Aaron.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you for the title edit admins, I forgot all about the number problem with titles! And thanks for the best forum on the net too


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

What are you plannig on using it for? If there is even the slightest tiny chance you would ever want to add autosteer i would go with the 500 monitor. The 500 is capable of autosteer and the 250 is not. Also the 500 can save feilds, show coverage, show productvity, mark obsticals(such as intakes or rocks), and calculate acres when a feild is bordered. Also when just using the 500 as a light bar it is much much easier to find the next line than it is on the 250. Trimble is a very good sytem and there are alot of used 500s out there because alot of guys are trading up to the 750. I would reccomend buing one from a private trimble dealer rather than from a case or NH store as the price is usually cheaper.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, main use will be spraying, in place of a foam marker. I can't see me adding auto steer before the system is outdated, so probably not a big deal.
Thanks again,

Aaron.


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

I would definately still go with the 500. The 250 is just a plain old light bar. The 500 has a screen on it that shows how many feet it is to your next line and has a little icon that shows where you are in relationship to that line. I know the light bar sounds simple but it is much harder than you think to find the line. Also the 500 can be used as a sprayer controller if needed


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

i purchased a 250 this spring, used it for spraying, broadcasting fertilizer with a spin spreader and measuring fields. They do calculate acres and show coverage etc. The newer 250's are basically a 500 without the autosteer option. I purchased the upgraded antenna for the main tractor and plan on using the one that came with the unit on my quad for fencing. I had to fab the mounting brackets for my tractor otherwise simple to install. Other than it could use a better sun guard i have no complaints.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Just happened to see an ad for the 250 tonight, seems the one i bought is autosteer ready!


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

I have never seen an autosteer ready 250. Also never have seen one with a screen on them. There are alot of used 500s out the which could save you some money too.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

carcajou said:


> I have never seen an autosteer ready 250. Also never have seen one with a screen on them. There are alot of used 500s out the which could save you some money too.


Yes, they do have a screen the same as the 500. I actually have noted Trimble don't list the 500 anymore? They must not be making them, their is only the 250, then the 750?


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i would look into a raven with the controller very easy and user friendly
also if you get the trimble fmc 1000 its pricey but it has built in section control where as if you get the 500 or the 750 you need boom iq and or field iq for section control

were going thru this ourselves right now as our old zynx unit is going on the fritz


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

I stated above that I don't really need autosteer, however, cutting a long staight run today, I would really appreciate it. Not only for straighness of rows, but to be able to use the maximum the mower has to offer. How many of you guys are using autosteer for mowing, and how well does it work?


----------



## lnelius (Feb 21, 2013)

I purchased new 250 with 3.1 upgrade. The dealer I purchased from has not supplied me with a good operating manual. I've figured out how to run most everything, except calculating how many acre's are in a field. Can anyone help me with this? Thanks


----------



## deerrunhaycp (Oct 17, 2008)

Not looking at mine, but If if you hit the I or II button on the left side of the screen while you are running you can see the acreage you have done. Bought mine 3 years ago and love it. It's also autosteer ready.


----------



## lnelius (Feb 21, 2013)

I want to be able drive the boundary and see how many acres are in field. Is this possible? Thanks


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Iowa hay guy said:


> i would look into a raven with the controller very easy and user friendly
> also if you get the trimble fmc 1000 its pricey but it has built in section control where as if you get the 500 or the 750 you need boom iq and or field iq for section control
> 
> were going thru this ourselves right now as our old zynx unit is going on the fritz


I am new to this stuff. Would like to get something for my spraying but also cutting. What does boom iq and or field iq for section control mean?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

We use the 250 for spraying and fertilizer. No problems.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

lnelius said:


> I purchased new 250 with 3.1 upgrade. The dealer I purchased from has not supplied me with a good operating manual. I've figured out how to run most everything, except calculating how many acre's are in a field. Can anyone help me with this? Thanks


 There are several ways to do this I will share one . Have good signal before you get to the field,, you must be in advanced operation mode,. then do your set up equipment width etc..select headland mode.. it will ask you how many circuits the headland will be. Now make a lap around outer edge of field it will say press ok to start head here .. when you return to the starting point press the I button 3times and a small green screen will pop up and tell you how many acres you covered going around the field edge.. it will also give you the total acres of the field.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

lnelius said:


> I want to be able drive the boundary and see how many acres are in field. Is this possible? Thanks


Yes the EZ GUIDE 250 Can do this ,,but you must have uninterrupted signal when you are driving the outaround boundry.


----------

